# Updating Google Music



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello! I have a question about updating Google Music. I'm on Liberty 2.0 Test 5 and for some reason I cannot update my Google Music app to the latest. I get the "Package file was not signed correctly." error.

Any ideas?


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

You have to remove the old music apk and download/install the new manually. I think there's a thread in this forum on it (not in the dev forum, just general discussion) that gives good instructions. If you can't find that i'm sure it's on xda also.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/9779-Google-Music-4.0.9-+-Purity-=-Need-Help

Here it is

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

